# pilot 2.1



## steveeh (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Pilot 2.1 comes with braze ons for a rack or fenders? My LBS has a limited inventory and it's hard to tell from a computer picture.


----------



## red-haze.com (Mar 28, 2005)

*YES it does!*



steveeh said:


> Does anyone know if the Pilot 2.1 comes with braze ons for a rack or fenders? My LBS has a limited inventory and it's hard to tell from a computer picture.


both the fork and the rear has a set of threaded eyes for rack/fender mounts and there is sufficient room between the tire and fork to fit a full fender, albeit a skinny one. 

bike ON

bob

wish it'd stop raining so I could go ride (haven't actually put fenders on)

http://red-haze.com


----------



## steveeh (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. When I heard about the likely delay in getting my hands on a Pilot, I ordered a Sequoia Elite which arrived a couple of weeks ago. It's terrific, very comfortable on a 3hr. ride


----------

